# Third annual birthday ride, Oceanside CA, June 20th



## BFGforme (Jun 15, 2021)

Please come join me in the third annual birthday ride in Oceanside CA! Next Sunday, June 20th! This will be my second time turning 50, as last year didn't count! 10:30 am meet and greet, noon start! Starts at The Cup 206 Wisconsin Ave Oceanside CA, take a nice cruise up the strand and around the harbor! All are welcome! I know it's father's day, but aren't you supposed to do something you like to do? Come join us....


----------



## Thee (Jun 16, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Please come join me in the third annual birthday ride in Oceanside CA! Next Sunday, June 20th! This will be my second time turning 50, as last year didn't count! 10:30 am meet and greet, noon start! Starts at The Cup 206 Wisconsin Ave Oceanside CA, take a nice cruise up the strand and around the harbor! All are welcome! I know it's father's day, but aren't you supposed to do something you like to do? Come join us....



You might see us there


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 16, 2021)

Thee said:


> You might see us there
> 
> View attachment 1430782



The more the merrier.... hope to see you there!


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Jun 16, 2021)

I would be there if it wasnt Father's Day and I will be at the US Open!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 16, 2021)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> I would be there if it wasnt Father's Day and I will be at the US Open!



Dang it, tried to get tickets for that...if you have any extras I'll ditch the ride.... LoL


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Jun 16, 2021)

I have a player staying with me so that is how I got my tickets


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 16, 2021)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> I have a player staying with me so that is how I got my tickets



Um, who? Mr fancy pants...


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet (Jun 16, 2021)

Taylor Montgomery. A friend of my Daughter's boyfriend.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 16, 2021)

Escondido Deluxe Hornet said:


> Taylor Montgomery. A friend of my Daughter's boyfriend.



That's rad!!!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 19, 2021)

Who's coming???


----------

